# A free visit to National Trust property of your choice



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

For those who aren't members, the NT has a free offer on for 2 adults (and up to 4 kids) for a free visit to a number of their properties. Not all properties are included but many are. the free ticket can be used up to 30th November.






Escape into autumn with the National Trust


Escape into autumn with the National Trust




www.nationaltrust.org.uk





I thought it might be of interest to some of you folks.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Graham. We used to be members but have let it lapse.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are members of CADW - the Welsh monuments equivalent - which gives us free entry into English Heritage sites but we have never joined the NT.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Bugger wish I had known that last week. Visited Westonbirt Arboretum on Sunday for a day out with the grandchildren. £15 entrance per adult, no age concessions, but £10 if you travel by bus or bicycle. 

Lovely day out though!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...known as Westonbirt Snore-boretum in our house. I have an aversion to visiting there as it's so blooming expensive (we used to live quite close to it).


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> For those who aren't members, the NT has a free offer on for 2 adults (and up to 4 kids) for a free visit to a number of their properties. Not all properties are included but many are. the free ticket can be used up to 30th November.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a similar voucher sent but it was only valid if they accompanied me, the member. I think that offer expired end Sept so maybe this is something new.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Definitely something new.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Used this today. Visited Beatrix Potters Hill Top house at Sawrey near Lake Windermere. All very straight forward. Just flashed the email at the lady on the counter and got two tickets.

Chose that one as it's not far from where the van is and I figured it wouldn't take long or involve much trudging about. It didn't. We were only there twenty minutes 😂

If I had paid £28 which was the price for two adults I think I would have been asking for a load of veg to take home from Mr McGregors garden (which incidentally is not there anyway!).

Might see if I can blag another one for somewhere else but none of them really appeal to be honest. Nice one though Graham. At least it shows it's all straight forward and nobody hassled me to join up.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

For those that are members, or thinking of becoming one. Make sure you vote in the AGM next month.

Those fanatics in 55 Tufton St are determined to take it, and other public bodies, over in their campaign against "wokeness".









Rise up, twitchers! The thinktanks are coming | Stewart Lee


Time is running out to protect the RSPB and National Trust from climate crisis-denying, neoliberal lobbyists and their nature-hating Tory cronies




www.theguardian.com


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

barryd said:


> Used this today. Visited Beatrix Potters Hill Top house at Sawrey near Lake Windermere. All very straight forward. Just flashed the email at the lady on the counter and got two tickets.
> 
> Chose that one as it's not far from where the van is and I figured it wouldn't take long or involve much trudging about. It didn't. We were only there twenty minutes 😂
> 
> ...


Yes you can get more just use a different email or get the wife to apply


----------

